# Woodpigeon ill pls help (post moved to own thread)



## kyomi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi everyone sorry im new and cant seem to post a new question can anyone help please i have a wood pigeon my friend brought round 2 weeks ago now it was in her garden surrounded by feathers no injuries at all but couldnt fly?
very thin
she could walk a few steps then appeared drunk?? falling over to one side??
i thought perhaps sloe berries??
gave her a couple of days she was eating seed and drinking 
after 2 days worsened could not stand,falls to one side,not eating so i put her on baby porridge and antibiotics via a syringe
her legs do work as she grabs my finger but she cant stand also cant shut her wings without help from me
i have her in a nice warm box propped with towels so shes upright
vet checked for canker found nothing wanted to put her to sleep
i dont want to give up as shes very alert
she seems to like a drink of water,her stools are unfortunatly green with a bit of white,very runny plz help im very fond of her kym x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kyomi, thanks for helping this little guy out.

When you say he was found "surrounded by feathers", does this mean that you think he was attacked and there were a number of feathers lost from this? Animals that suffer predation attacks are sometimes infected with a bacteria called Pasteurella from these attacks, they can at first appear like they are going to be OK, as your bird did, by eating and drinking, and then go down hill once the infection starts to take hold. The answer for this is treatment with a correct antibiotic, within a certain period of time for the antibiotic to have a chance to work.

Could you let us know what antibiotic you are using, what strength, how much, if you could weight him...how much does he weigh, and could you post a photo of the bird? It may not appear it was injured, but it would only take a very tiny scrap or prick from a tooth, hidden by his feathers for a bird to become infected.

Please keep this little guy warm and make sure he stays well hydrated.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Kyomi,

Have you tried to help feed this poor bird in case she's not managing to eat enough for herself.
An easy thing to give are warm defrosted peas popped into her mouth for her to swallow. This will also help keep her hydrated.

Please do come back to us as Karyn asked with the info about the anti-biotics you're giving.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry to say that this pigeon died when the guy at the sanctuary that Kyomi took it to was feeding it.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Cynthia, I am sad to hear this, thank you for letting us know.

Karyn


----------

